# Allow me to introduce myself



## Teijal

Hello everyone!

I'm Anna, an aspiring (although I say so myself) author who just released twoshort stories online. They’re both fantasy/fiction that include elements ofdrama. I hope to make my living as an author one day but I want to start small.Writing is a big passion of mine, I love being in the flow of it, especiallywhen listening to music. I wish I could really understand books, even the onesI write myself. It’s usually a far stretch. I think this website will reallyhelp me make something more of my work so far.


----------



## Cavex

Hi and welcome


----------



## J.T. Chris

Hi Anna,

Welcome to WritingForums. This is a pretty helpful place. I look forward to reading some of your work.


----------



## PiP

Hi Anna, and welcome to our creative community. Why not check out our Flash Fiction challenges. They are great fun and winners of the Lean and Mean Challenge receive an Amazon voucher.
https://www.writingforums.com/forums/55-WF-Challenges-Contests-amp-Prompts


----------



## Theglasshouse

Two published short fiction works? That is interesting. I myself have only 2 short works published. I hope to see any work you post. I secretly snickered (I think that means laugh) at the comment you typed and some wrote in the thread on if computers could write poetry. Welcome to writingforums. It was very eloquently expressed. I mean that in a good way.


----------



## Teijal

Hi everyone, thanks for all the warm welcome.

Yeah two so far, Ithink they might be too small to be interesting though, people want books thatactually takes more than just one day to finish them, but I’m just happy that Igot them online.
Hehe yeah it was acrappy reply in a sense J


----------

